

Google links Apps to Groups for quicker sharing - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10311808-2.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
rdvm
This isn't what the author thinks it is. Google has simply added the ability
to share documents and sites with groups that you define in the Google Apps
interface.

What it is _not_ is the addition of the Google Groups service
(<http://groups.google.com/>) to the Google Apps suite.

~~~
snewe
I read it as: "You can now share a document with your Google Groups members by
inviting your_group@googlegroups.com"?

~~~
rdvm
Right. It is not that.

You can now share a document with the groups that you create in Google Apps.
It's right there in the user management panel for Google Apps administrators.

